# What keeps you Motivated to Exercise?



## tonynyc (Sep 18, 2011)

*J34* posted this excellent question Daily Exercise Report Thread and this question certainly deserves a thread of it’s own ….

*“Question- how do you stay on track and motivated to exercise? At one point point I was doing well, and then I fell of the wagon 2 weeks later. Any advice?”*


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm in no position to offer advice about exercise: all I can do is say what has worked for me. High school gym class taught me that doing 3783 sit-ups (Well, it _seemed_ like that many!) is boring, so I looked for a way to exercise that I could work into my everyday routine, rather than having to make special arrangements for it. I enjoy walking, and my office is 3/4 mile from my home, so I walk to and from work; it's something I look forward to, and I can do it in all but the foulest weather. I began taking yoga lessons a couple of years back, and with my teacher's help I worked out a daily routine. Since I change into leisure clothes anyway when I get home, it's a perfect opportunity to do yoga, which is less repetitive and (to me, anyway) more enjoyable than calisthenics. My wife and I enjoy ballroom dancing, so we take a lesson every week and go out dancing on Friday nights: two workouts that are also fun. And since all the above concentrates on the lower body, I have a thera-band and some arm/shoulder exercises my orthopedist gave me to maintain upper-body strength. Since it fits into my regular routine, it's easy to keep up; if I have to skip a day, I miss it!


----------



## Jah (Sep 19, 2011)

Everyone has different motivations for exercise. You have to discover what works for you.
What works for me is making sure I don't do too much in one day. I feel proud of myself when I exercise because I know I've done something to better my health. The increased mobility also is another good motivator.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 19, 2011)

Uhhh, nothing? Which is why I don't exercise in the true sense of the word. However, on my 12 hour work days I walk miles around our unit, caring for my patients and then take the dogs on a 30 minute walk. On my days off, the dogs get a longer walk. But that's more for their benefit than mine.

I wish I exercised more consistently but between work and school and my lung disease, it's just not happening right now.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 19, 2011)

- It makes me feel good. A great stress reliever, but Martial Arts is my ultimate stress killer.

- My health.

- It's fun.

- It helps me sleep better.

- A good counter to my addiction.

- It allows me to be better at what I like do the most: Punch, kick, knee, choke, maim my opponent.


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 19, 2011)

Mainly because medication isn't enough to manage some of my health issues, I have to put forth at least some effort in the lifestyle department in order to stay well. 

But I don't like exercising anymore, because of the pain and stamina factor. Still, I force myself do enough to make the difference in my health. And in the hopes that over time my stamina and mobility will increase and I can do more of the everyday things that I miss.

Tracy


----------



## Cynthia (Oct 8, 2011)

This is a *really* great thread idea. Consistency is a huge problem for me.... It seems to be either 4x/week or not at all. 

The Nia Technique is what I love doing the most, not only for the movement form itself but for the creative, nurturing people who are attracted to it. To overcome this consistency problem, I'm beginning to look at finding times and locations for Nia that fit more easily into my particular life rhythms while also exploring other types of fitness, too.

For example, there's a free lunchtime aerobics class at work. I'm not a big fan of traditional aerobics, and it could present a hygiene challenge, but it might be worth trying once or twice a week. Does anyone else do workplace fitness at lunchtime? If so, what are the advantages &/or disadvantages?


----------



## cobalt_butterfly (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm hoping the daily exercise report will 

I know I enjoy my callinetics and yoga but i don't seem to have the energy when in a working week. 

Motivation can be difficult to grasp.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 10, 2011)

First - it's definitely about picking something I enjoy. Walking is something I really enjoy, especially just looking around and getting to know my neighborhood better and running into random people, as is swimming, so those are on the usual rotation (though swimming is harder to do, logistically, in terms of getting to a pool and the extra time of changing, drying off, etc. - so I usually do it only once a week). 

Second - I tie it to my social time. Like if I'm meeting a close friend for dinner (which I usually do at least a couple times a week), I tend to tie in a walk too - and we'll go for a nice long walk before or after the meal. So I get my exercise in while I'm spending time with friends, which I am going to do anyways. My bf also likes going for walks, so we will do that a lot while we're hanging out too. It's fun to do with someone. (Or with podcasts when I'm alone.)

Third - I am very aware that if I exercise less than 4 times in a week, my mood gets more depressed. And I don't want to be depressed. So that motivates me to get my butt moving, because it really helps with my mental and emotional health.


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 10, 2011)

I would have to say the results of training keep me motivated. I've said it once, but it bears repeating, there's something awesome about being a strong, fat woman. I might not be able to run miles, but I can definitely hold my own when it comes to things that need strength or endurance. 

I love challenges. I see exercise as an extension of personal growth. To be a well-rounded individual, I think it's necessary to challenge yourself in all facets of life - physically, mentally, emotionally.

I also like routines. My whole entire life is a routine and exercise just adds to it. I like stability and order, I guess.


----------



## olwen (Oct 10, 2011)

Several things motivate me.

1. If I don't get regular exercise the arthritis pains become unbearable. So as long as I exercise at least twice a week I'm ok.
2. I found a low impact exercise I enjoy. Boredom is the ultimate exercise killer for me. If I'm not bored then I look forward to doing it.
3. Convenience. If I have to go out of my way I'm less likely to do it. The pool is a few blocks from work so it's really easy to go after work.
4. Time. Sometimes this is hard. I work overtime a lot and generally have things to do so sometimes I end up going once a week instead of two or three times a week. I prefer to exercise after work. I've thought about getting up an extra two hours early to go before work but that just doesn't happen.
5. Location. I find I am more motivated at the gym or at a yoga center. There are too many distractions at home. the only real issue I have with exercise classes is that most of the time they aren't fat friendly. Aqua workout has been the only exception. If my gym offered fat friendly yoga and pilates I'd be set.


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 10, 2011)

What keeps me motivated to do my exercise regimen year in, year out? I am allergic to quitting. I just hate to quit anything I start. Which at times works against me (like when I finished studying architecture in college though I knew about a year into it that it wasn't for me and that I was much more interested in computers) and at times for me (like continuing Dimensions year after year, decade after decade).


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Oct 17, 2011)

The fact that my health will suffer greatly if I don't.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 17, 2011)

If I'm on land, bears. That will keep me running fast.

If I'm in water, sharks. That will keep me swimming fast.

If I'm in the air, bears riding on flying sharks. That will keep me flying fast.

If I'm in space, and I encounter anything nearly that bad, then the Soviets have won the space race!


----------



## spacce (Oct 18, 2011)

My motivation: 
#1 : Health , feels good to actually do stuff..
#2 : Intimidation : I'm building muscle instead of losing the weight I'm replacing it with muscle.
#3 : Personal various reasons, but there's a couple people in my past that I just want to punch, punch hard and not have them get up for awhile.. I'll probably won't do that but I want them to think I can. 
#4: Laughs and snickering: For the people who don't think I could


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 19, 2011)

taking time off - sometimes a break is needed


----------



## lypeaches (Oct 25, 2011)

I am a person who does not particularly enjoy exercising, although I recognize that it benefits my health, both physically and mentally. So I do it fairly regularly. One thing that has helped is my motivation mantra. Anytime I find myself having that little discussion in my head "Should I work out today? I feel tired, and it's raining" or whatever the lame excuse du jour is...I repeat back to myself..."You *never *regret working out". Followed up with, "and you pretty much ALWAYS regret not working out". And it's true. So that stern reminder generally keeps me going, and I always *do* feel better after I work out. 

The other thing that has helped is that I don't shower until I work out. So I tie the two activities together so it becomes more of a habit. That may not work for everybody though...clearly that only works in certain schedules and situations, I don't advocate going about in public unclean!!


----------



## J34 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awesome! A thread derived from my question, I am most honored :bow:
Keep the advice coming!

When I was exercising I was doing quite well and was losing close to 3lbs a week. Though my main problem is I don't reall have a place to exercise unless is in my bedroom. Plus when you do jumping exercises in your room on a 2nd floor apartment it tends to bother the neighbors depending on the time of the day you do it. I would join a gym, but the cost of membership and a 6 mile drive seem not worth the trouble. So I just walk/run around the park by my house several times a week. I am not losing the consitent amount of weight when I was doing the exercise program, but at least I am staying active. Though I hope to soon jump back on the exercise program


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 27, 2011)

The sense that I'm gaining on my adversaries.

Or that they'e gaining on me.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 27, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> The sense that I'm gaining on my adversaries.
> 
> Or that they'e gaining on me.



I'm much more motivated by the latter. I think it's because I'm a pacifist.


----------



## GrowingBoy (Nov 3, 2011)

For me, exercise is all about improving my ability to do things I enjoy. For example, I like to bowl, play tennis and walk, so I have worked with a trainer to develop an exercise program oriented towards those activities. I judge the effectiveness of my program by how well I can carry out these activities without pain. 

For example, to help with walking, I do exercises to strengthen my knees and deal with my planar fascitis. For tennis, I have a series of exercises to strengthen my rotator cuff which has been frayed. For bowling, I have exercises that help me deal with back, pelvic alignment and hip flexor issues (stretching, muscle strengthening, and ab/back exercises). 

In general, if I take more than 2-3 days off, I notice a decrease in my ability in one or more of the activities that I enjoy. For example, if I don't do my lower body strengthening and flexibility exercises, I eventually encounter hip pain. Before the problem was diagnosed 10 years ago, I was unable to walk without a cane. 

In general, my experience with getting this problem under control has increased my respect for physical therapists and trainers and decreased my respect for doctors. 

At the time, the initial doctors I went to did not bother to investigate the cause of my problem, choosing instead to blame it on my weight. In fact, they got it completely wrong -- the pain and the subsequent inability to exercise was the cause of my weight gain, not the other way around. It took a knowledgeable physical therapist to convince me that the doctor's diagnosis was nonsense and based on nothing other a bias against fat people, and that I could regain my mobility without losing a pound. Once that was accomplished, I was able to exercise again, and my weight became much easier to control.


----------



## J34 (Jan 23, 2012)

Need to bump this thread up here.

Well since I've started exercising in the AM, I now have more energy throughout the day. :happy:


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 24, 2012)

J34 said:


> Need to bump this thread up here.
> 
> Well since I've started exercising in the AM, I now have more energy throughout the day. :happy:



Exercise can indeed do wonders.

Problem is, exercise is also a terribly long-term kind of thing. Sure, you can resolve to exercise, knock yourself out, and then quickly give up because you overdid it and everything hurts. So you only do light exercise, but that hardly seems worth it.

And yet light, sustainable exercise is exactly where it's at. Something that you can do year in, year out without hurting yourself, taking too much time, or simply become a nuisance. Problem is, you see the benefits of that kind of exercise only over time, sometimes years, and not immediately in the form of burn, instant muscle, or instant improvement of all ails and ills. And yet, a long-term commitment to sustainable, suitable exercise can have wonderful benefits in fitness and overall wellbeing. 

So if at all possible, think it through. Think of an exercise routine that you can and will do, one that is not too hard, but hard enough to spin up your motors, one that you're least likely to give up quickly and continue doing for the long run.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 24, 2012)

Conrad..........I love you....just saying! <wink>


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 24, 2012)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Conrad..........I love you....just saying! <wink>



Love you, too, babe.


----------



## Tad (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm one of those people who don't like to "excercise." I desperately try to avoid anything resembling going to the gym, running around in circles, or following directions to "take-three-steps-left-then-hop!" Pretty much nothing will motivate to do those sort of formal, time out of your day, excericses.

BUT, 
- I do like to be able to go and do things, 
- While I like being chubby I also like going against stereotypes, so it amuses me to actually be in pretty good shape. 
- I want to be able to safely do some strenuous activities like downhill skiing and water skiing.
- I want to be able to keep up with my son for at least a little bit longer.
- While I loathe "excercise" I do enjoy being active.
- Moving feels good and leaves me more energized.
- At lot of my best thinking happens when my body is moving.
- I know that excercise is a big contributor to good health, and I do want to stay healthy, which means that I need to find ways to stay active in daily life or else go do those dreaded "excercise" things.

So I bike/walk to work (biked for years, but now work only a mile from home so walk), I go up the 90 stairs in the building where I work at least twice a day, sometimes more, we walk/bike to the stores in our neighborhood for a lot of our groceries, I clip our little bit of grass by hand and shovel snow by hand, we wash our dishes by hand and hang our clothes to dry....add it all up and I'm at least moderately active, with (so far at least) good vital signs.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 25, 2012)

Time to revise my reason for motivation.

A couple of months ago, I found a fitness center with a pool that is deep enough to allow me to exercise completely pain-free. It's close to my house and open 24 hours so I can go as often as I want. 

Taking away the pain made all the difference in the world. Now it's not something I have to force myself to endure in order to keep my health and mobility from cratering completely. It's something I want to do because it feels good while I'm doing it, and is increasing my mobility and stamina on land. 

Tracy


----------



## tinkerbell (Jan 25, 2012)

I guess I stay motivated because I love running, and I have goals that I want to meet.


----------



## lypeaches (Jan 25, 2012)

Tracyarts, I'm jealous of you and your new pool! My local gym with pool closed, so now I have to wait for summertime to be able to swim. Boo. 

Ever noticed that the advice for almost any ill is "eat right and exercise"? Just this morning I saw a report that now they're discovering how helpful exercise is in retarding the progress of Parkinson's disease, of all things.


----------

